
Saleor Commerce – the fastest growing e-commerce platform - karol_kielecki
Hi there! We have launched Saleor Commerce on Product Hunt today! Saleor’s become the world’s fastest growing open-source e-commerce platform. Our headless solution powers ultra-fast, dynamic, personalized and beautiful experiences and drives billions of dollars of revenue for fast-moving brands. And it’s made with open source love!<p>Check out more details: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;saleor-commerce
======
sarcasmatwork
[https://saleor.io](https://saleor.io)

Took too long to find a link to the open source version. very very busy site.
wow

[https://github.com/mirumee/saleor](https://github.com/mirumee/saleor)

~~~
karol_kielecki
Hi there! Thank you for your feedback. We're still working on some performance
improvements. If you have any questions, I'll be happy to help.

Best

------
karol_kielecki
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/saleor-
commerce](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/saleor-commerce)

